# Timer using Ctrl keys?



## TDM (May 24, 2013)

I know there are some timers, such as Prisma Puzzle Timer, that use the keyboard's Ctrl keys to start the timer, as this ensures both hands are being used. However, I can't download Prisma Puzzle Timer, and I don't really want to download anything. Are there any timers that do not require any downloads, and use the Ctrl keys to start/stop the timer? Because I've searched both this forum and Google and can't find anything.


----------



## Schmidt (May 24, 2013)

Don't cheat your self and just put both hands on the spacebar while starting and stopping.


----------



## Smiles (May 24, 2013)

i dont know of any others, but you could just be really honest on qqtimer and press the space bar with both hands LOL.

edit: ninja'd


----------



## ben1996123 (May 24, 2013)

twisttheweb

or you could just put your fingers on the ctrl keys and space at the same time


----------



## TDM (May 25, 2013)

Thanks ben, I'll use ttw. I should probably have said before that I have tried both hands on space, but forget all the time. My memory is really bad, and I'd probably forget between solves that I have to use both hands unless something is there to remind me (like a timer that doesn't start).


----------



## ben1996123 (May 25, 2013)

TDM said:


> Thanks ben, I'll use ttw. I should probably have said before that I have tried both hands on space, but forget all the time. My memory is really bad, and I'd probably forget between solves that I have to use both hands unless something is there to remind me (like a timer that doesn't start).



you actually dont have to use both ctrl keys on ttw but whatever


----------



## googlebleh (May 25, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you actually dont have to use both ctrl keys on ttw but whatever



shhhhhshhshhhh.....if you didn't say anything we probably wouldn't have noticed

Why did they code it like that? Does anyone use just one ctrl key to time? I thought people just use spacebar cause it's bigger and easiest to hit.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 25, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> shhhhhshhshhhh.....if you didn't say anything we probably wouldn't have noticed
> 
> Why did they code it like that? Does anyone use just one ctrl key to time? I thought people just use spacebar cause it's bigger and easiest to hit.



Because there is a chat, and you don't want start timer by accident when typing.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 27, 2013)

Prisma Puzzle Timer has this feature.


----------

